# The problem I find with hammocks...



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

is that my ratties leave a nice little yellow puddle on the platform, after they've climbed out. :lol:

Other than that, I've been so pleased that I made them. The rats seem to really be enjoying them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

at least they aren't peeing in their hammocks and marinating in them...I'd rather wipe up little yellow puddles


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

at least they aren't peeing in their hammocks and marinating in them...I'd rather wipe up little yellow puddles


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, absolutely. Though I was prepared for them peeing in the hammocks - I made four so I can wash two while they're using two :lol: Hopefully they'll only do the puddle thing in the morning when they get up, so I can catch it before they belly-paint with it :lol:


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

You should post some pictures of your hammocks . I love to hear that other people are making them for their furkids. A MUCH cheaper option then always running out to the petstore.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

my rats chew the hammocks down. i can't keep them in my cages at all.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

My girls don't seem to chew knited/crocheted hammies at all. I wish I could find more of them, as I only have two and they get washed often :?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine make 'modifications' (aka extra holes) but I find that as long as I change them before they get too bored they leave tham alone. Fussy girls. 

Hjkaga, are you using store bought hammocks? You could try buying some fleece, cutting it to squares and hanging them up with safety pins. At least that way if they only last a few days it's not like you spent much on them .


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

star, i knit and crochet. i've never thought about making hammocks that way though. could you post a picture of the ones you have? maybe i can make an rough sort of copy and if you want to pay shipping costs i wouldn't mind making a few extra to send your way for helping out certainly.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey twich: I got a pic of one of the hammies I have (can't find the other one :roll hth . There are just small hooks added onto the "threads' afterwards. Its about 10x10". PM me further please.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Now do you find they get their toes or paws stuck in it? That's one thing that has always made me nervous of knitted or crocheted things for the cage. Very pretty, btw .


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

The rats have never gotten their toes caught or anything. Maybe their toe nails just don't have a thin hook bit on them, so they don't get stuck. 

My one ferret gets one of her toe nails stuck on lots of different fabric.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> You should post some pictures of your hammocks . I love to hear that other people are making them for their furkids. A MUCH cheaper option then always running out to the petstore.


I will as soon as I can get a good picture of them. I made them so the rats have the option of going inside or lying on top of them - more often than not they go inside them, so you wouldn't see much :lol: I will try, though.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

hjkaga said:


> my rats chew the hammocks down. i can't keep them in my cages at all.


Our rats chew them, too. I try to change them often so they don't have chance to do any major damage. I also make them out of denim and fleece. The denim is completely contained by the fleece, but it does help when they pull the holes in the fleece.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Star said:


> My girls don't seem to chew knited/crocheted hammies at all. I wish I could find more of them, as I only have two and they get washed often :?


I actually knit as a hobby/home business, but I didn't think I could knit them as I was worried they'd get their toes caught between the stitches. Have you had that problem at all?

If that isn't a problem, I could knit them some much quicker and easier than I can sew them together...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> Now do you find they get their toes or paws stuck in it? That's one thing that has always made me nervous of knitted or crocheted things for the cage. Very pretty, btw .


I hadn't reached this comment before I asked the same question, sorry! :lol:


----------

